# How does one get a part-time job (or job even) in this recession?



## pastrymanjosh (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey, it's been a while since I checked into the forum and got just a simple question. How does one combine getting a job and do culinary school at the same time? 

Now I understand most pro chefs/cooks and caterers agree you should get a job in the industry and then possibly contemplate going to culinary school (and I agree with them and DID have a job with a pub chef called Ray along with my grandmother in the past who owned a cafe so i've seen & worked in the industry for a little while). I read that you should go into the catering establishment you want to go into and for me it's event/wedding catering. 
Why? Because I like the fact i'm doing it and it's going to be remembered (good or bad), the 'everyday it's a new event' thing and because you don't get go home at 1am after working 6 days for 12-16+ hour days (so you have a bit more of a social life).

Sorry i'm rambling but how do I get a job/foot in the door with event catering. I've found a place i'd like to work in but i've got no experience as an event caterer nor hotel or restaurant so do you recommend the following things

1. I say I work for free (with the recession going on) for the first 3 months (with culinary school I possibly will only get friday to work there as the place is open 8am-2pm monday-friday).

2. I work in a hotel/restaurant first then after a few years possibly ask to work in an event catering establishment.

Anything extra info would be a bonus. I apologise if a lot of what I said doesn't make sense; it's 1am here & i've had 2 pints of Guinness:beer:

Thanks in advance.

PS - I've got a CV/resume & cover letter template to send them if that gives me a chance to get in.


----------

